# Long Protocol Vs Short Protocol



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

If anyone has had both long and short protocol IVF, which had the best results (follies/eggs) and what were the final results (BFP/BFN)?

I have had 1 failed attempt at LP, I had 8 follies and 7 eggs, my consultant wants to try SP even though he doesn't think I'm a poor responder but I stimmed for 15 days instead of 11/12, a bit confused about the whole thing TBH 

Thanks 

She  xxx


----------



## Alidoll (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had both...

First the long - treatment abandoned as failed to respond to the drug protocol [downregulated too much perhaps?]

The the short and the result was a gorgeous daughter!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Alidoll, congrats on your DD   xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Shemokey

I'm just in the middle of my 3rd IVF awaiting transfer tomorrow (unless they go to blast).  My first 2 were long protocol where I got 11 eggs both times.  This time I have done short protocol and got 15 eggs, I don't know the quality of them until tomorrow though.

My consultant decided to change me over to see if it makes any difference to the quality and quantity.  It certainly did to the quantity but not sure about quality yet!!!

Hope you get your BFP.

Faithful x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Just wanted to update this in case anyone else is interested in differences in protocol.  The quality was much better on Short protocol too for me as well as getting more eggs.  Although they put 2 back on day 3, the embryologist rang on day 5 to say that all the others had gone to blast and were hatching out (I did have assisted hatching too this time). They couldn't freeze any as they were too advanced sadly but it was great news.
It did result in a pregnancy for me and I don't think it was a coincidence that it was a twin pregnancy (although one was ectopic) the quality of the blasts was just so much better.

Unfortnately it didn't work out as you will see from my signature, but we're hoping to do another cycle soon and will be using the same protocol.

Faithful x


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi
I've had two treatments - one long and one short which were both BFN  .  

Hmm cant remember follie count   but pretty much the same I think.  8 eggs from the long protocol and 9 eggs from the short (however two of these were found to immature.....but thinking on of the 4 that fertilised there was less fragmentation)

....... its an interesting one isnt it?  I'm not sure if its the protocol that made the difference or the eggs/sperm quality at that particular time was better (I know the sperm quality was better but we were using ICSI anyway)  I'll ask my consultant when I see him!

Rosalita


----------

